# recycle.net?



## steeranoff (Apr 11, 2009)

hey guys, has anyone used recycle.net as a source of
Catalytic converters or gold bearing scrap? And does it
Work well?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## KCGreg (Apr 13, 2009)

I've never used it for gold or for cats but I have used it to sell the various E-scrap I accumulate. I've had mixed luck with buyers there but the site itself is great. The website address is www.recycle.net you can sell pretty much any type of scrap on there but the buyers are looking for tonnage, not pounds. 

To the computer recyclers out there, there were a few companies advertising on this site that they would buy used and untested or broken CRT's for recycling. I wouldn't expect to get more than $50.00 per pallet but one guy in my area said they even pay for the shipping. If they'll take my scrap monitors for a buck a piece and pay to haul them off, I'm more than willing to throw them on some pallets for 'em. I told the company purchasing them they had been sitting outside in the rain, sun and snow and he didn't care. The web address for that company is plasticnation.com and I haven't sold anything to them yet, just verified that they will buy what I have so I couldn't say what it's like to actually do business with them.

a side note on where else to find cats cheap.....Craigslist and the catmax.net pricelist. There is always a car guy on CL who will be happy with that price, especially if you're picking it up.


----------



## steeranoff (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks, kcgreg!!
I'll check catmax.com out.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## steveonmars (Apr 18, 2009)

I use freecycle.org to find things. You can sign up for daily emails and people give computers away all the time. Eveything has to be free. I've posted ads looking for free computers to recycle and lots of paople called who didn't know where to get rid of thier old stuff. You have to consider what you're getting vs the cost of gas to go pick it up, but you can find some good stuff. Plus people give away just about anything so you can find a lot of other stuff as well.

I edited this to show the site is freecycle.org and not .com that I first posted.

Steve


----------



## Despotic (Apr 19, 2009)

Freecycle is awesome.
I check it daily and receive offers for free computers EVERY day.
Yesterday I picked up 17 old pentiums, a 5 gallon bucket full of RAM and ceramic CPU's, a huge box of ISA cards (many of which have Rockwell chips on the modems), a few small boxes of CD-RW, DVD roms, Floppy drives, A huge box of extremely old hard drives(one weighs about 15 pounds and is only 20MB's:lol and a huge server along with the monitors from one person (Thanks Joe) and the real kick is that it all works. 
I highly recommend to check it out if your into e-scrap.
-Craig


----------



## joedirt (Apr 22, 2009)

Help! I'm trapped in Freecycle.com and can't find out where to sign up for computer recycling. I would like to able to pickup peoples old stuff too. Can somebody help me navigate to the right area?

Thanks
David


----------



## steveonmars (Apr 22, 2009)

You just have to post an ad. It only runs once. I just say I recycle old computers and will pick them up. You'll have to post a new ad every once in a while so new people see it but they don't seem to like it if you do it too often, at least not the people who run my local site. Mostly what you do is just check the ads every day looking for people who are giving away computers and try to contact them before anyone else gets to it first. hope that helps.


----------



## Despotic (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey David,
it's .org not .com and a quicker way of getting to the main page is going to
my<dot>freecycle<dot>org then sign up.
That should get you going.

-Craig


----------



## steveonmars (Apr 23, 2009)

Despotic said:


> Hey David,
> it's .org not .com and a quicker way of getting to the main page is going to
> my<dot>freecycle<dot>org then sign up.
> That should get you going.
> ...



That was my mistake, I said .com instead of .org. Sorry for the confusion

Steve


----------

